# Millway Foods dairy, Leicestershire



## possessed (May 18, 2012)

Hello everybody  Since I've not done a report in ages, I thought I'd share this recent development. 

History: 
Millway Foods Ltd was incorporated in 1987 and produced Stilton from this site in Harby. Dairy Crest acquired Millway Foods Ltd in March 1999 and Millway Dairy Crest Ltd became the operating company for Dairy Crest’s consolidated Stilton and speciality cheese business. However, Dairy Crest moved all production from Harby to the Hartington Creamery in the Peak District, see SK1260 : Hartington Cheese Factory, and the Harby site was closed. The Dairy Crest speciality cheese making division, including the Hartington Creamery was bought by Long Clawson Dairy, see SK7127 : Long Clawson Dairy, Leicestershire, in 2008 so it could be said that Millway has been brought home. The future of the Hartington Creamery is unsure at the present date.

At the closure Dairy Crest took out an injunction forbidding any other company using the site for cheese production. It has lain empty ever since.

There was a severe fire recently, of which I am not sure whether it was arson or accidental. The site is badly trashed and ruined, and is a sad and sorry twisted pile of burnt metal...

Outside:


























I suspect this may have been some kind of barn before the fire:








Rollers + self portrait:





Seriously dangerous roof:



















Anyway, that's all for now. I'll aim to get some better sites down in a few weeks :thumb


----------



## MD (May 19, 2012)

i can't believe the site is still standing !! 
we went in about 07 /08 it was bad then 
ps go for a look at harBy tunnel up the road thats good


----------



## flyboys90 (May 19, 2012)

That must have been some fire to do that to the metal.great post thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deepcover (May 19, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> That must have been some fire to do that to the metal.great post thanks for sharing.



I live in the village and i was coming home from work about 04.00 from Notts you could see the glow 7 miles away from the A46.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 19, 2012)

I believe that,there must have been some serious inflammable stuff in there.


----------



## Neurosis (May 19, 2012)

I'm glad I didn't go now, It looks completely trashed


----------



## 85 Vintage (May 20, 2012)

I went here a good few years ago, it was my first report. Was in good condition the, I'm sure I was the first explorer type as it wasnt on any of the sites at the time.

The labs still had paperwork in the boxes and there was a bit near the boiler room that had all the engineering drawings for the site and cool cartoon posters about various stuff. It wasn't that thrashed apart from general metal theft. I'm very surprised it has been burnt as that area didn't seem to have much that would burn. Although parts near it were the roof space above the production areas and there were boxes of boxes and labels. Some chemicals and other liquids dotted about. I would go back just to have a look but I think I would probably cry lol

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deepcover (May 20, 2012)

85 Vintage said:


> I went here a good few years ago, it was my first report. Was in good condition the, I'm sure I was the first explorer type as it wasnt on any of the sites at the time.
> 
> The labs still had paperwork in the boxes and there was a bit near the boiler room that had all the engineering drawings for the site and cool cartoon posters about various stuff. It wasn't that thrashed apart from general metal theft. I'm very surprised it has been burnt as that area didn't seem to have much that would burn. Although parts near it were the roof space above the production areas and there were boxes of boxes and labels. Some chemicals and other liquids dotted about. I would go back just to have a look but I think I would probably cry lol
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



The local teens trashed the place and were responsible for the fire, they where back on site less than 24hrs after the main blaze, smashing their way in to the fuel dump on the car park.


----------



## possessed (May 20, 2012)

Deepcover said:


> The local teens trashed the place and were responsible for the fire, they where back on site less than 24hrs after the main blaze, smashing their way in to the fuel dump on the car park.



Typical  have the police had any luck finding those responsible? When did the fire occur btw?


----------



## losttom (May 20, 2012)

MD said:


> i can't believe the site is still standing !!
> we went in about 07 /08 it was bad then
> ps go for a look at harBy tunnel up the road thats good



Just watch out for the evil cows.....


----------



## Deepcover (May 20, 2012)

possessed said:


> Typical  have the police had any luck finding those responsible? When did the fire occur btw?



As usual police hav'nt got anyone everyone in the village knows whos done it just no proof. it was about 02.00 on the 6th of may i think the smoke was bad with all the pvc wall lagging.


----------



## 85 Vintage (Jun 5, 2012)

Deepcover said:


> The local teens trashed the place and were responsible for the fire, they where back on site less than 24hrs after the main blaze, smashing their way in to the fuel dump on the car park.








That building? There's nothing much in the part just to the right of pic and the fenced off part just contains random crap. I climbed the ladder, but can't remember if there was hope of them scallies falling in or not


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 5, 2012)

This place is very borderline a complete & utter tip.
I realise for some it was their first splore
All I can say without being offensive I hope I never see it again, ever lol

It has nothing to offer now and will be side lined for the pit ,for defo 
Would take a master to polish this now.
So there's a challenge 

As you said & own Admission "sorry twisted pile of burnt metal"


Look forwards to ur next post possessed 

Promise not a revisit ok


----------



## possessed (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, I liked it  

Only joking lol it's such an awful building, not so much a report as a warning for other people not to revisit!
Interestingly, I would classify that place as the most unpleasant explore I have ever visited!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 6, 2012)

Brillant Find and Brillant pics such a shame about the metal probley gippos . thank you possessed.


----------

